# Całkowite przejście na ~arch

## Pryka

Witam, zauwarzyłem że mój plik package.keywords dosłownie z dnia na dzień rośnie zasnatawiam się czy jest większy sens ciągle tam coś dodawać. I rozważam przejście na ~arch.

Czego strasznego mogę się spodziewać?

Oto lista pakietów do aktualizacji jaka mi się pokazała

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7 [2.1.6.4] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="pl" 49 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 [20080123] 41 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 [1.4.0-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r3 [2.9-r2] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.6-r1 [0.5] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.19 [1.0.17] 2,829 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3  USE="-tools" 982 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.10 [2.9] 51 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.28 [1.02.24-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 199 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/lzo-2.03 [2.02-r1] USE="-examples" 612 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009a [2008i] USE="nls" 357 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.20 [2.19] 133 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 [2.5.9] USE="-static" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.8 [4.0.7] USE="compat zeroconf" 52 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.6 [0.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.1 [0.10.7] 666 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7 [5.6-r2] USE="gpm unicode -ada% -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace" 2,388 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.28-r1 [2.6.27-r2] 3,622 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5 [3.8.2-r4] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 1,328 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.0-r1 [3.0.2] USE="zlib -network-cron" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.3.3 [1.2.18.1-r2] 277 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g [9.0-r7] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.0 [2.3.2] 882 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-3.0 [2.32-r1] USE="bzip2%* crypt unicode%*" 1,258 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p48 [3.2_p39] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -plugins -vanilla" 21 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12 [2.86-r10] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.4 [1.4.0-r1] USE="(-bindist%) (-idea%) (-nls%*)" 1,117 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/lua-5.1.4  USE="deprecated readline -static" 212 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/vigra-1.6.0 [1.5.0-r1] USE="jpeg png zlib -doc -fftw -tiff" 16,139 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.30 [2.28.2] USE="-static" 137 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1-r2 [1.2.1_rc1] USE="aotuv%* -doc" 1,233 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r4 [0.1.12-r1] USE="-debug -doc -nocxx%" 381 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5 [0.15.1b-r2] USE="-debug" 491 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 [1.2.9-r1] USE="-doc" 302 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6 [0.7.4-r5] USE="-djbfft -oss" 236 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9 [0.97-r6] USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 1,033 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r2 [3.10_pre2] 179 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0 [1.0_beta3-r1] USE="encode -doc -examples" 1,615 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.18.1 [2.16.4] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 6,558 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmms-0.4 [0.3] 360 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36 [2.34-r1] 225 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/libnet-1.22 [1.21] USE="-sasl" 67 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.20 [3.10] 8 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.14 [2.64] 196 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/PodParser-1.36 [1.35] 100 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/yaml-0.68 [0.65] 91 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Package-Constants-0.02 [0.01] 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.59 [3.56] USE="-test" 86 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.22 [1.21] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/URI-1.37 [1.35] 95 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/digest-base-1.15  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.38  45 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.38 [2.36] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.09 [1.07] 10 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.09 [1.07] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.44 [1.40] USE="bzip2" 48 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.44 [1.40] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11] USE="nls -examples" 751 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.13 [1.10.7] USE="nls" 667 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,528 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r3] USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.3 [4.4.0] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,149 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 [2.4.41] USE="nls" 115 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.4 [1.41.3-r1] USE="nls" 482 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-0.7.2 [0.7.1] USE="nls" 1,372 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.1.20080316] USE="nls unicode -examples" 370 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.3-r1 [2.5.1a-r1] USE="nls pcre -static" 621 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.4 [1.11.1] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static" 933 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.21-r1 [1.20] USE="nls -static" 2,023 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15 [1.13-r1] USE="nls" 1,289 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5] 48 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.4 [1.41.3] USE="nls" 4,287 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.1 [2.3] USE="nls -static" 1,434 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r3 [1.1.3] USE="(-altivec) -examples" 638 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ed-1.1 [1.0] 67 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r1 [0.9.8-r2] USE="ipv6 -bluetooth%" 512 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.23-r1 [0.7.23] USE="-minimal -xml" 986 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-1.8 [1.3] USE="-doc" 1,571 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.6.3 [2.4.1-r2] USE="cxx%* lzo nls zlib -bindist -doc -guile" 4,995 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.19 [2.18-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 15,848 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r2 [6.10-r2] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 3,666 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.5 [3.0.4] USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 759 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/libarchive-2.6.1 [2.5.5] USE="acl bzip2%* lzma%* zlib%* -static -xattr" 927 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10] 149 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1] 57 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1] 62 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 53 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 49 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.4 [2.3.0] USE="-debug" 476 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3] 43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools-1.2  39 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 223 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2] 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 235 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.78 [0.76] USE="bash-completion%* -debug -doc -test% (-selinux%)" 668 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 [0.4.4] USE="-doc" 356 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.2 [0.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20081028-r1 [20080318] USE="cracklib sha512%* -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh%" 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/googleearth-4.3.7284.3916 [4.2.205.5730] 20,074 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20080316 [20071214] USE="-qt3" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6f-r2] USE="lzma%* nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.17 [3.16] USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl -cs -da -de -es -fr -it -ja -nl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,038 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r2 [1.0.2-r1] USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080810 [20080418] USE="alsa arts -esd" 4,992 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20080316 [20071114] 2,006 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.24.3.1 [5.22.3] USE="-debug" 1,754 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r5 [2.62-r4] USE="ipv6 ssl -maxsysuid -md5sum" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/taglib-sharp-2.0.3.1 [2.0.3.0] 1,788 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.7 [2.0.5] USE="nls -debug -doc" 499 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.0-r2 [2.0.0] USE="gnome -debug -doc" 431 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.823 [5.805] USE="ssl" 247 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 1,548 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.8 [2.3.7] USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge% -utils" 1,312 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] USE="-debug" 222 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 103 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.2  88 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xev-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 84 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 95 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xf86dga-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 79 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwud-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrefresh-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 79 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 299 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.0 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 272 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 246 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 262 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 224 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 235 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 558 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.8.3 [6.4.4.6] USE="X bzip2 corefonts fontconfig jpeg jpeg2k openmp perl png svg truetype zlib -djvu -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -raw -tiff -wmf -xml" 8,672 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbevd-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  2,205 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  20 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 69 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.2 [6.5.2-r1] USE="nptl xcb -debug -doc -motif -pic" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 502 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 110 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 107 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 100 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1] 559 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/x11perf-1.5  USE="-debug" 140 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 86 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 76 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -dga -dmx -xinerama" 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xpr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 116 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xbacklight-1.1  USE="-debug" 79 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xinput-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 109 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetmode-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwd-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 110 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r3] USE="X (-cjk%*)" LINGUAS="-ja%" 3,511 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/arphicfonts-0.2.20080216.1 [0.1.20060928] USE="X" 36,849 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-sony-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-isas-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 769 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.1  USE="X" 70 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-micro-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 193 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 133 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 102 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 655 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bitmap-1.0.3-r1  USE="-debug" 127 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-ibm-type1-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 308 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 499 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-sun-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.0  USE="X" 181 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-meltho-1.0.0  USE="X" 1,457 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.1  USE="X nls" 209 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-dec-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 40 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.1  USE="X nls" 45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbutils-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 201 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.0  USE="X" 330 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0  USE="X" 376 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 77 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0  USE="X" 344 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 668 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 150 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-arabic-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.1  USE="X nls" 284 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 185 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-jis-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 555 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 115 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 112 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta16 [0.99_beta14] USE="X imlib ncurses opengl -doc -mono -nocxx -ruby -slang" 944 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.2 [6.5.2] 1,329 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63-r1 [8.63] USE="X cairo cjk cups gtk jpeg2k -bindist -djvu" 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/gutenprint-5.1.7 [5.1.4] USE="cups gimp gtk readline -foomaticdb -ppds" 4,594 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.2 [0.2.1] USE="-debug -doc -test" 383 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3 [2.7.2-r2] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,678 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.21-r3 [0.10.20] USE="nls -debug -test" 2,601 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.51 [0.30] 436 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.10.3 [0.8.7] USE="-doc% (-cjk%*) (-jpeg%*) (-zlib%*)" 1,495 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0 [1.73.2] 9,760 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/goffice-0.6.6 [0.6.4] USE="gnome -debug -doc" 1,952 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.4.2 [2.2.2] USE="-debug -doc" 903 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/wv-1.2.4 [1.2.3-r1] USE="-wmf" 615 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21 [0.10.20] USE="nls -debug" 1,936 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0 [0.3.7] USE="gstreamer%* -debug" 395 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.3 [0.8.7] USE="cairo gtk -qt3 -qt4 -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2 [4.1.2-r6, 4.3, 4.4-r1] 77 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.4.0 [2.2.0] USE="-debug -doc" 265 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.11 [0.10.8-r1] 2,034 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.10 [0.10.8] 917 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.21 [0.10.20] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.21 [0.10.20] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.21 [0.10.20] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.10 [0.10.8] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.6 [0.10.5] 3,054 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.10 [0.10.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.11 [0.10.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.21 [0.10.20] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.21 [0.10.20] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.10 [0.10.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.11 [0.10.8-r1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.21  98 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.10 [0.10.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2 [2.5.2-r7] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads xml%* -build -doc -examples -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,611 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19 [1.0.17a] USE="midi python -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 775 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.7 [2.1.6-r1] 53 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.12] USE="nls python" 580 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.5.1 [3.3] 5,098 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.26 [4.23] USE="python" 572 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2 [1.1] 85 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2 [1.4.12] USE="-examples" 507 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.50  USE="-sdl -test" 641 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/gnumeric-1.8.4 [1.8.3] USE="gnome perl python -debug" 13,758 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5 [0.9.4.1] USE="-examples%" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="cracklib nls -audit (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 987 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p3-r1 [4.5.20_p2-r1] USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 11,609 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 [1.1] USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 465 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.8 [3.6] USE="-doc" 336 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.9 [0.7.8] USE="-source -xmldoclet" 735 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.21 [0.10.20] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.17 [1.0.15] 243 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1 [1.0.3] USE="X aac alsa dv encode ffmpeg gtk jpeg lame mmx opengl png vorbis x264 -doc" 987 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13] USE="X aalib alsa audio%* joystick%* libcaca opengl video%* xv -arts -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -nas -oss -pulseaudio (-svga) -xinerama (-noaudio%) (-nojoystick%) (-novideo%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 [1.8.3-r3] USE="berkdb" 224 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-1.11 [1.5-r1] USE="java nls -doc -emacs -mono" 2,461 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10 [0.2.3] USE="pam -debug" 510 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3 [5.1_p1-r1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,083 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-2.16 [2.15] USE="pam" 48 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.0 [0.2] USE="-debug -test%" 259 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.12.2-r1] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,999 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r11 [4.1-r10] USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.5.5 [1.5.4] USE="bash-completion berkdb dso java nls perl python webdav-neon -apache2 -debug -doc -emacs -extras -ruby -sasl -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 4,825 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3 [1.0.5-r1] USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 115 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.19.3 [7.18.2] USE="idn ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -kerberos -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test" 2,187 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.9 [2.20.7] USE="accessibility branding ipv6 pam tcpd -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -remote (-selinux) -xinerama" 4,346 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127-r2 [20071127] USE="idn%* ipv6 -SECURITY_HAZARD% -doc -static" 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2 [3.5.9-r4] USE="acl alsa branding cups jpeg2k -arts -avahi -bindist -debug -doc -fam -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter (-kdeenablefinal%) (-xinerama%)" 15,270 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1 [2.6.1] USE="(multilib) nls -debug -gd -glibc-compat20% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,616 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3 [4.1.2] USE="fortran gtk mudflap (multilib) nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 58,075 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.21.1_alpha [10.0.15.3] 3,628 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219 [20080508] 230 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6 [0.5.11-r1] USE="X acpi crypt disk-partition -apm -debug -dell -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,257 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4] USE="-old-linux" 208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4  495 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.19 [1.0.17] USE="midi nls -minimal" 1,017 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usermode-utilities-20070815 [20040406-r1] 49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/mplib-1.110  USE="lua" 1,522 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3  USE="-doc" 6,723 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4 [2007-r13] USE="X -doc -source% -tk%" 23,271 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 286 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.31.012 [0.28.08] 201 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.31.012 [0.28.08] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24 [0.19] 24 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24 [0.19] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19 [2.18] 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19 [2.18] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.54 [5.44] 178 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.29 [3.25] 128 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r2 [0.30.8-r1] USE="bash-completion" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 [1.12.11.1] USE="-build (-bootstrap%) (-static%) (-unicode%*)" 23 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2 [1.0.5-r1] USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)" 397 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-135-r4 [124-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 437 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.4.2  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 142 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r2 [0.3.34-r1] 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 255 kB

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r1 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* ipv6 nptl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib% (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib% -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -ast% -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd% -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 5,530 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1-r1] USE="-debug" 264 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4 [7.2] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.14.1  USE="-debug -doc" 962 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.14.3 [2.12.7] USE="accessibility -debug -doc -examples -test" 8,465 kB

[blocks b     ] <dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.13:2.4 ("<dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.13:2.4" is blocking dev-cpp/pangomm-2.14.1)

Total: 307 packages (232 upgrades, 72 new, 3 in new slots, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 456,315 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks
```

Jaki ewentualnych niespodzianek mogę się spodziewać po ten aktualizacji? Z góry dzięki za każdą odpowiedź.

----------

## rapidus

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jaki ewentualnych niespodzianek mogę się spodziewać po ten aktualizacji? Z góry dzięki za każdą odpowiedź.

 

Pewnie pojawi Ci się sporo niespodzianek, ale wszystkie odpowiedzi powinny być na forum lub w bugzilli. Najważniejsze to zrobić update-etc przed restartem komputera lub zrestartować go dopiero po aktualizacji  :Wink: .

Miłej zabawy

----------

## Poe

sądzę, że żadnych. od zawsze używam ~arch i nie ma niespodzianek. przy update z arch -> ~arch również być nie powinno.

----------

## acei

Openrc i baselayout- wydrukuj sobie podręcznik, bo nie będziesz miał sieci.

Może udev- podpowiedź znajdziesz w logach z instalacji.

Powodzenia.

----------

## Robert W.

Jeśli chcesz używać nowe gcc które będziesz miał po aktualizacji systemu, musisz przebudować world. Więc wygodniej, szybciej i bezpieczniej jest zbudować nowy system.

----------

## Pryka

Mniejsza o to, na razie mam inny problem, wszystko zaktualizowało się bez problemu, ale ani myszka ani klawiatura nie reaguje, wie ktoś o co chodzi? Jądro jest dobrze skonfigurowane bo przy bootowaniu widzę jak są wykrywane

Help

----------

## rapidus

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Mniejsza o to, na razie mam inny problem, wszystko zaktualizowało się bez problemu, ale ani myszka ani klawiatura nie reaguje, wie ktoś o co chodzi? Jądro jest dobrze skonfigurowane bo przy bootowaniu widzę jak są wykrywane
> 
> Help

 

W logach nic nie pisze?. Może to być problem z hald (rc-status) lub gdzieś brakuje Ci flagi hal.

----------

## Qlawy

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Mniejsza o to, na razie mam inny problem, wszystko zaktualizowało się bez problemu, ale ani myszka ani klawiatura nie reaguje, wie ktoś o co chodzi? Jądro jest dobrze skonfigurowane bo przy bootowaniu widzę jak są wykrywane

 

nowy xorg używa hala do urządzeń peryferyjnych oraz plików .fdi 

 *w topicu na #gentoo-pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> przykładowa konfiguracja xorg + evdev + hal: arachnist.insomniac.pl/xorg

 

----------

## SlashBeast

przebuduj xf86-input-mouse i -keyboard.

Co do koniecznosci przebudowy worlda z nowym gcc - skad taki pomysl? To, co bylo zbudowane gcc 4.1.2 dziala znakomicie jak podmienimy gcc na np. 4.3.2 wiec przebudowa worlda nie jest potrzebna.

----------

## taopai

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> przebuduj xf86-input-mouse i -keyboard.

 

Ja to rozwiązałem ustawiając 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

komentując w xorg.conf wszystko związane z klawiaturą i myszą, a potem 

```
# emerge -uDN world
```

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Pryka

Dobra rozwiązałem to instalując xorg-driver-input-evdev spod chroota

Ale teraz co innego, jak przywrócić neta? 

Zrobiłem to

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

ale sieć się nie podnosi przy starcie, DHCPCD w ogolę nie startuje

/etc/conf.d/net zostawiłem czyste tak jak pisało, ale DHCPCD i tak nie rusza

Probowałem robić

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default i boot
```

 bez efektu net dalej nie startuje :/

rc-update show w ogole nie pokazuje net.eth.0 tylko net.lo

----------

## unK

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Mniejsza o to, na razie mam inny problem, wszystko zaktualizowało się bez problemu, ale ani myszka ani klawiatura nie reaguje, wie ktoś o co chodzi? Jądro jest dobrze skonfigurowane bo przy bootowaniu widzę jak są wykrywane
> 
> Help

 

http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/hal-xserver-153-and-allowemptyinput/

----------

## SlashBeast

/etc/conf.d/net ma inna skladnie, zobacz net.example. Zawsze mozesz olac skrypty startowe sieci (poza net.lo) i z palca dhcpcd eth0.

----------

## Pryka

no ta ma inna składnie wiem, i według niej DHCP nie wymaga żadnej konfiguracji zostawić nic nie ruszać i ma działać oub of the box.

Tak więc zrobiłem wywaliłem stary conf ale nic nie wstaje

----------

## SlashBeast

O tym ze dhcp ma samo wstawac nie slyszalem, ale co za problem dopisac config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) do configu? Jak Ci przy starcie nie podnosi sieci nadal to z palca /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start daj i sprawdz czy dziala.

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> O tym ze dhcp ma samo wstawac nie slyszalem

 

```
# QUICK-START

#

# The quickest start is if you want to use DHCP.

# In that case, everything should work out of the box, no configuration

# necessary, though the startup script will warn you that you haven't

# specified anything.
```

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ale co za problem dopisac config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) do configu?

 

Nic nie dawało, w ogóle w example czegoś takiego nie ma wyglądało to z deka innaczej ale i tak nie działało.

Ale mniejsza o to, odpaliłem raz z palca 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

I się zaczeło uruchamiać przy starcie O_o

Została tylko ostatnia rzecz. Jak emigrować teraz na nowe gcc? Tak jak w dokumentacji? Bo tam jest trochę przestarzałe już to.

No i czy mogę zmienić CFLAGS ?

----------

## SlashBeast

gcc-config -l potem gcc-config numer i source /etc/profile lub jak ja to robie source /etc/profile && source ~/.zshrc.

----------

## Pryka

Wielkie dzięki, ostatnia rzecz jaka mi została to to że nie mam DVD :/

Nie mam pojęcia czemu wie ktoś?

----------

## SlashBeast

jakto nie masz dvd, gdzie, w dev nie masz sr0? Sprawdz symlink /dev/cdrom.

----------

## Pryka

sorry źle się wyraziłem.

Nie mam go po prostu w Komputerze(Gnome) wcięło tam sporo rzeczy. 

DVD 

/boot 

no i dysk ntfs nie mam pojęcia czemu

----------

